# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Пошлость

## BiZ111

Как вы понимаете слово "пошлость"?
Вы пошлый?

Давайте без вырезок из Википедии

----------


## Irina

Я не пошлая, но отношусь к пошлостям снисходительно. Для меня пошлость это как бы не совсем корректный юмор. Хотя конечно у всего есть свой предел - для меня это переход на личность и прямое оскорбление. Но это уже не пошлость, а нечто другое.

----------

